# To all those who serve and protect us



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Wouldn't it be a great way to show our Veterans how much we really appreciate them by giving them Veterans Day off with pay. I even tell our policemen and women how much I appreciate them. I have friends that are Firemen, EMT's, and I try to tell them all through the year how much I appreciate them. I realize I live in a small community where I know most of the people who live here, but the dangers are the same no matter where we live. I'm so proud of all the people that protect and serve so that the rest of us can feel safe and secure. Nurses are right at the top of my appreciation list also. The People of this Forum also make a positive impact on me. One Family that has put up with me for well over a year now is Bill and Daranda Hays. I know it's slingshot, but Bill has never given up on helping me find that just right slingshot for me. He could just as easily said here is what I make, but instead he made two of the most awesome slingshots ever for me. My appreciation list is way too long to name them all at this time, but hopefully I will get to them. Teacher Jodi McClure is awesome, right MJ (-:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well Tag~~ As A ex military vet...I still support all the people who protect & serve every day....I Honor those

who have passed on in the line of there duty....Be it Military..Police..Fire Fighters..the list goes on...

One Old American who care's about People & Childern......AKAOldmiser


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I have served in the IDF as most israeli people, you people in the US make a big deal out of that - here you go to the military when you are 18/19. almost all abled men and women here do millitary. in the US you have no enemies that you share a border with so for you going to the military is an aggressive thing - your army attacks other countries (of course with a reason but not from a defensive reason) while here we go to the military to protect our country from enemies that are right around the corner, just a few hours ago an IDF soldier got stabbed by an arab man, in the US you would have killed that arab man right ? and you would guess that in israel we would kill him too - well guess again our stupid government which for some reason got the name of being un-humain wont kill the arab man (at this point - terrorist) they would put him in jail. i ask that if some of you have any anti-israel thoughts please write then down here because 99% of them are bullsh*t that the media makes up.

(SOrRy FOR GOING THAT OFF TOPIC)


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm glad you let us know these things. That's why the Forum is so awesome, we all respect each other and have a common interest. We used to have a draft, most makes spent two years in the Army when they turned 18. It's always the evil that cause the problems for those of us that have no say so. I'm glad you are on the Forum and I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I hope everyone understands what I'm trying to convey here is I appreciate any one that sacrifices for the betterment of others. I look at life different I guess than most. If you do anything to help someone it's not only the deed you performed, it's the time you gave. You can almost always make more money, but you can't make more time. If I offended anyone by thanking those who serve tough S###!!!!!!!!!! All those that sacrificed for others need to be acknowledged.


----------

